# Pretty little gray fox caught today!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Caught this little guy today out here in the great cage state of Colorado. He was actually in a set I put right behind my workshop out back. I've been killing a lot of ground squirrels lately and i've been leaving them out as treats for the critters.

Not in season, so he was released but I thought I would share. Some guys take up fishing or whatever in the off season, but I swear I could chase predators 24/7 and be a happy HAPPY man.







Even if I do have to let some of them go.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pics Chris,

Like you, calling/trapping 24/7/365 would be the dream life. This "*&%$%&[email protected]#*" work keeps getting in the way. Nice cubby set.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Chris !

I think I recognize that that trap !

I love greys...one of those pretty fox.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fox Chris, practice make perfect or at least better.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

beautiful critter, to be honest I think (just me) that if I was calling and a beauty like that showed up I'd have to let it walk. Fox I feel have enough troubles considering the coyote preys them as well. But yotes--I cant shoot em enough, makes me want to breathe life back into em and shoot them again right there. Anyhow thx for sharing and thanks for honoring the rules! Shows your integrity and I respect you for it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome pics Chris !! I'm with Antlerz22 on respect for the laws and animals. You're a stand-up guy in my book. I've passed up a couple of the grey's on my farm. They're in short supply around here unlike those rotten coyotes......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They are a really pretty little critter! Wish we had them over here!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Great catch Chris.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like your gett'in that cage thing figured out. Have any pictures of him enter'in the cage from the game cam on the support post?. I would have liked to have seen your face when you came around the corner and saw the cage door closed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I just noticed the snow in the fifth picture, either that or you borrowed Cats camera.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Cat,

I had just pulled the card from the camera the night before, and forgot to put it back in.









It does work though.







Look at the markings on this bobcat....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Did you let him go Chris!?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Did you let him go Chris!?


Oh yea... old housecat and the fox were both let go. Caught a big cottontail rabbit yesterday too. He jumped 4 ft in the air as he left the cage. It was pretty fun.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

that cat looks like good fox bait. hahaha. was it yours or a stray cat?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Oh yea... old housecat and the fox were both let go. Caught a big cottontail rabbit yesterday too. He jumped 4 ft in the air as he left the cage. It was pretty fun.


Felinus Sylvesterus. Very cunning animal.
The fox's expression seems to portray his knowledge of being out of season.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Oh yea... old housecat and the fox were both let go. Caught a big cottontail rabbit yesterday too. He jumped 4 ft in the air as he left the cage. It was pretty fun.


Your rabbits have a season!?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Your rabbits have a season!?


Oh yea... the bunny cops here regulate everything. We have Oct 1 until the end of February on jacks, cottontails and snowshoes. I've only seen 4 total on our property though... so maybe a season is a good thing lol. I'm guessing all of these predators keep them thinned out pretty well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nothing like that here, shoot on sight all year round.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt...that was why I was surprised at the amount of rabbits you have. I have never seen anything like you discribe.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes but not everyone shoots rabbits, I think I shot one last year not sure.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Rabbit numbers are way down here. A lot of it has to do with all of the predators around. I've seen a handful in the last six months. They normally used to be everywhere.


----------

